# Gearing up, need some advice.



## CTL1300 (Sep 3, 2013)

I live out on Perdido Key and I fish as much as possible, but the vast majority of my fishing experience is bottom fishing, snapper grouper aj trigger etc. I've been out trolling a couple times with a friend before I got my boat and we caught a wahoo, but that's the only fish of that nature I've ever caught. I remember some of what they had but what are some of the best rigs, lures, and baits for game like marlin, tuna, wahoo, dolphin, sailfish, and swordfish. I'd like to make a few runs starting in the upcoming moths and I'm not quite sure where to start or what all is necessary equipment wise. Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I think if you do a search in the top of the forum for "trolling spreads" or "trolling lures" you will find what your looking for. If Kim see this he had a good write up the other day refering to some lures. I can't remember rwhat te thread name was though. 5 moldcrafts never go wrong.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh boy. This could be a long one.

I don't mean to be a "salesman", but if you have time, try to swing by our store in Orange Beach. We are on Canal Rd going East. I would be glad to show you different lures, how to rig, how to set up spreads, where to go (on a chart) and how to go about Swordfishing. There are so many things to explain, it would be a very long post.

Another thing to do is look at some of the recent posts we've had lately in the Bluewater Q&A section. Theres a lot of gold there to be found


----------



## CTL1300 (Sep 3, 2013)

Excellent I appreciate it so much and Chris V I'll have to stop in and check it out, that's not far from me at all.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope you're ready to drop a few grand


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

....and if the "few grand" is available....you may want to kinda get lined up by basics. I assume you have riggers? If so, Get 5 lever action reels on decent stand up rods. 30's will do, but, 50's give more variety of catch abilities. Especially to newer anglers. Shortens the fight some. Then, gaffs, terminal tackle and then some basic lures. None of it means a whole lot till you put in the time to figure how to make it all work. Swordin' is a whole nother subject.


----------



## CTL1300 (Sep 3, 2013)

I already have to Fin Nor 50W Santiago's. I got one as a gift and then my OCD kicked in and had to have another one to match, but I was thinking of doing two Penns to round out the reels. My boat is a 31 contender and it does have Taco outriggers and then I also have a center rigger and two teaser reels mounted on the T-Top. I've been looking around and realized quickly this wouldn't be cheap, but I'd rather buy quality gear the first time so that's what prompted the question. Like I said any and all advice is welcome and appreciated.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Definitely go see Chris, he will square you away. 


He might even tell you where he keeps all his swordfish penned up out there!


----------



## snprman (Jun 17, 2013)

CTL1300, I have put many a mile looking backwars with a spread out. I am always looking for a ride and happy to share my information.

Let me know if ever need someone, John


----------



## CTL1300 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks John, I'll definitely let you know as that time comes a little closer. Trying to gather more equipment first.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Oh boy. This could be a long one.
> 
> I don't mean to be a "salesman", but if you have time, try to swing by our store in Orange Beach. We are on Canal Rd going East. I would be glad to show you different lures, how to rig, how to set up spreads, where to go (on a chart) and how to go about Swordfishing. There are so many things to explain, it would be a very long post.
> 
> Another thing to do is look at some of the recent posts we've had lately in the Bluewater Q&A section. Theres a lot of gold there to be found


They are great at Sam's just be sure to leave you credit card at home as it is easy to be like a kid in a candy store. Any fishing gear you could want, wine,cheese, deli style sandwiches, and well they have everything including friendly customer service and great prices to boot.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Every time I think of fishing out of Orange Beach the first thing that pops into my head is that Sam's is just a hop skip and a jump from Sportsman's Marina. So if I forgot something I can run there first thing in the morning get a breakfast sandwich with coffee, browse the tackle shop for what I need and be on my way without any delays.


----------

